# wanted coralife PCs



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone has a working PC ballast for coralife pro 48 inch fixture? Its a 2x250W MH and 2x96W PC fixture.also where to buy those PCs at decent price.?


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

krystrans said:


> Anyone has a working PC ballast for coralife pro 48 inch fixture? Its a 2x250W MH and 2x96W PC fixture.also where to buy those PCs at decent price.?


I have a full setup I would consider getting rid of.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

*pc's*

What's the price


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Open to offers. Paid over 1000 i think a few years ago. Enough to buy a light to replace it with.


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

$250 for everything.


----------



## krystrans (Jan 14, 2013)

*coralife*

Post pics of it


----------

